# Stagecoaches



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi! So I'm looking for some input from people on here who have more experience with driving then I do. I was not looking to buy a cart or anything (my boss has plenty she said I could use) but since I'm going to be training my mare to drive and I'll be out of riding for at least a year some of my family was driving down an old country road and spotted stagecoaches for sale. Apparently they stopped in and talked with the guy, got pictures and will email me later with them. The guy said that it was a 'small hitch' or something like that (I guess I'll know more when I see it lol since my family doesn't drive). They were and are thinking of me and trying to help so I thought 'what the heck, I'll take a look'. 

I was just wondering how different driving a stagecoach (or a team for that matter) is from a single horse/cart? And what's a small hitch?

My terminology might be off because I've always referred to stuff as the flappy thing or that thing around their butt when I'm in a hurry so please bear with me! :lol: I know the terms just I hardly ever use them because I harness quick for clients and my boss and don't ever teach people. 

As for my driving experience: I drove steadily for a number of years until I had to quit, my boss/BO drives a lot and I'm usually with her so I drive on and off. I've driven a four wheeled mustang cart, a meadowbrooke and her training carts (as well as minis) but never a team or stagecoach or anything. 
IF (and it's a big if) I decided to buy or obtain one she could teach me about driving a team (she drove roadsters and teams for years before she retired) and/or I could talk with another trainer that I know. 

For now however I'm just looking for input on stagecoaches and teams and such out of curiosity.  Any and all information is appreciated!!!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Terminology is too important to just gloss over. You need to understand what strap or piece of equipment one is talking about and what it's function is in order to be a safe and effective driver. How can one ask for advice over the internet if you don't know what ones talking about? 

Stagecoach it is not. A replica stagecoach starts at $20K. They are a stiff rough ride and are only good for parades and photo shoots for Wells Fargo. It's most likely some type of 4 wheeled wagon. They have a variety of names for them based on the job or function it is built for.

I'd say you put the proverbial cart before the horse.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You'll have to post pics when you receive them... I've never seen a real (or replica) stagecoach in person.


----------



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

As a beginner dont get a stage coach. Get a small one person on horse cart. Much safer to get in and out of and if something happens and the cart gets destroyed your not out of alot of mone. Theres alot of stuff to know well before you even think of training a horse to drive. You first of all should take lessons with a teacher that is a avid driver. Also finding a harness with what you plan on driving is the hardest part. There are many forms and styles. Like if you plan on doing heavy pulling you are gunna have to shuck out some money for a proper collar, you cant just buy one and put it on your horse. Every horse has its own neck shape and every collar is made to a specific horses neck. If you plan on pulling some farm equipment your gunna need puller chains on your harness. If you plan on just hacking out on the trail your gunna need a simpler harness with a breast plate. Tons of info more than simple riding is involved in driving.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Zexious said:


> You'll have to post pics when you receive them... I've never seen a real (or replica) stagecoach in person.


If you're in the front range, head over to the Adams Country Fairgrounds the first Friday of October. Harley will sell about 1 a year. Some look like they were hacked out with a chainsaw and some look like they could be movie props.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you for the input. This is not my first time driving, and in all honesty the horse I'm training will not be used to pull anything heavier than a training cart (or possibly meadowbrook). There are other horses out at the barn. lol like I said before it's a very big IF that I would even be shelling out the money to buy a cart let alone a stagecoach (as I have access to the carts/harness out at our barn), I'm just humoring people and wondering about how different it is. I'm a curious person lol. 

As for the harnessing/equipment my boss made (and makes) sure that I know what things do, what types to use, etc. I have just never driven anything larger than that mustang so I'm wondering about the differences in driving a team, or stagecoach. Like I said: curiosity haha I'm sorry if my original post made me seem incompetent or inexperienced because while I'm not as experienced as some people in driving I can hold my own. My terminology is my terminology I know what it is, what it does but I've held on (for some reason) to what I called it when I was a kid and first learning how to drive.


----------

